# Suggestion on a revolver



## 60thjeep (Jan 24, 2007)

Since I have no way to try out guns, I need some help.

Right now I have a 357 sig that I am thinking of selling to get a revolver or 10mm, although I can't get 10mm ammo in the area, so the 357 looks to be what I am leaning towards.

I want a gun to carry while hunting, backpacking, maybe to carry concealed, and to practice with a little. How is recoil and accuracy of 2, 3, and 4" barrel 357's? Should I consider something else?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hunting: Depends on what you are hunting. Others here will inform you on that.

Hunting, Concealing, Backpacking, Fun at the range: You may be asking too much of one gun. 

As far as recoil, the heavier the gun, the less recoil. S&W airweight guns with short barrels are not fun to shoot. However, the steel framed guns can be fun to shoot.

You may have to travel out of town to find a range that rents guns. But the trip will be worth the investment.

WM


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree that you may not get all that in one gun. I would say you could get a 3" .357 to do just about everything but hunt with. I'd recommend at least a 6" barrel for that. Check out the Ruger GP100.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I usually carry a 1911, but I have a Ruger Security Six (round butt) that I carry when hunting, and shoot for jollies. I have also carried it concealed, in a "pancake" holster, and it was no harder to conceal than a 1911. As long as you have a jacket, coat, or long shirt on, you're good.

A S&W K-frame is the same size. Short barrel is not as important as round butt. Go for it.


----------



## 60thjeep (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe I should have been a little more descriptive about what I wanted from it.
I won't be hunting with it, just taking it hunting. More as a backup gun, but this will be it's main use.
If I do carry concealed, it will not be much at all. If I start to find myself wanting to carry concealed I can get a different gun.
I won't be target shooting much, maybe 10-15 times a year.

My main concern was that the 2 and 3 inch barrels would be too much recoil even for limited target practice. I have shot a 2" 38 and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it so accuracy of the shorter barrels was a concern too.


----------

